# switch samsung iphone



## antonio60 (7 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens vers vous car mon samsung S8 a laché subitement ce week end... ma dernière sauvegarde date d'il y a 3 mois...
impossible de récupérer mes données car il ne s'allume plus du tout malgré des tentatives chez des réparateurs...
j'envisage d'acheter un iPhone 11, ma question est la suivante : est ce possible d'installer ma sauvegarde samsung qui est sur mon mac vers ce nouvel iPhone afin de récupérer au moins les contacts/photos ?
merci de vos réponses 

Antoine


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Février 2021)

depuis le Mac je ne sais pas mais si tu as un compte gmail et que ton samsung était synchronisé alors pour les contacts c'est tout bon... et les photos aussi si copte gale synchronisé.


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2021)

antonio60 a dit:


> impossible de récupérer mes données car il ne s'allume plus du tout malgré des tentatives chez des réparateurs...


Alors tu peux oublier la moindre récupération, c'est mort si tu n'as pas fait la moindre sauvegarde dans un cloud !


----------



## antonio60 (7 Février 2021)

merci pour vos réponses... malheureusement rien n'est synchronisé sur un cloud, et avec gmail je ne pense pas avoir fait de manip


----------

